
Don't you dare discourage developers from UX - dillonforrest
https://medium.com/@dillonforrest/dont-you-dare-discourage-developers-from-ux-d1b32fb52cac
======
oldmancoyote
I don't understand. UX developers first separated from the mass of the
profession in the 80's. Those of us in the Apple world have always felt a
little bemused about the non-Apple world. Some of the things you have done
have been hard to understand. Surely you folks are not just now realizing the
UX is a career?

